# Operating Systems >  users and groups in solaris

## asianhero.vamsi

Hi,
"dispuid" will display all the users created and "dispgid" will display all the groups present. 
what is the command to check which user comes under which group or how would i check the no. of users falling under some group?

Regards,
Vamsi

----------


## kumar_sanjeev

can u confirm me in which version of solaris this command will work i.e. dispgid and dispuid...

----------


## asianhero.vamsi

I was talking about Solaris 9.

----------


## srujan4u

solaris 5.10 and above

----------

